# More help please re stops en route to Spain



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

It looks like a trip to Spain is on the cards late January/early February for a couple of weeks. 

I would like to go toll free again, but via the A20 and Toulouse. 

Could I have overnight stop suggestions please that anyone may have used on this route - effectively Calais - Rouen - Chateauroux - Limoges - Toulouse - Carcassonne - Perpignan - Spain. We will be in Santa Susanna or Salou area. 

I am probably looking at the first night at the Calais ferry terminal, so am looking for a site 300 or so miles from there, and similar the day after. I think there is an all year round site in Carcassonne. 

Any ideas please?

I could of course go via Clermont Ferrand but have a few weather concerns for that route? Any thoughts? My stops on the Clermont route would be

Calais - one night, just south of Orleans, at Sully, one night and then a night near Millau. (Struggling to find a site open in Millau at that time of year, and my van will not fit on the aire.)

Cheers

Russell


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

No problem with the Clemont Ferrand route that time of year we have done it lots of times,Remember its a main route into Spain mostly dual carraige way and will always be kept open.
If you are to big to get onto the aire at millau there are lots of open parking areas within 5 mins walk of the aire.
Or why not go to the bridge visitor centre and spend the night there.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bridge*

Hi

Re the bridge visitor centre - I had thought of that but.....where is it? Is it near the toll plaza or is it at the Aire de Viaduc du Millau?

Cheers

R


----------



## cello297 (Apr 25, 2008)

I suspect you are refering to the "Camping de la Cite" at Carassonne. We left it three weeks ago, as they were closing for the winter. However, lots of campers park - without services - by the river 300 metres from the camping. Hope this is helpful, Shane


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

Brezolls, south of Nonancourt
Sharp right turn at the end of the wall past the lake. Need to pull well out to the left before turning or take 2 goes at it.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...90893,1.069126&spn=0.000641,0.001725&t=h&z=19

Then

Route 1: Sadroc, south of Limoges / just north of Brieve - la - Gaillarde
http://maps.google.co.uk/?ie=UTF8&ll=45.283321,1.548549&spn=0.000676,0.001725&t=h&z=19

Normal blue Aires signs to it. Go past the small supermarket and turn sharp right up a short but steep slope. Might be interesting with ice around.

Free 230v

Route 2: Levet, south of Borges. 
http://maps.google.co.uk/?ie=UTF8&ll=46.923571,2.406896&spn=0.000656,0.001725&t=h&z=19

Signed to 'Caravan Halt' in the village centre. By the village hall. Can look as though it is closed off but there will be a gap in the height barriers unless the market is due - but plenty of parking opposite on gravel anyway.

Free 230v

Water may be turned off at any/all of these aires in the winter

Diver


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Bridge*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Re the bridge visitor centre - I had thought of that but.....where is it? Is it near the toll plaza or is it at the Aire de Viaduc du Millau?
> 
> ...


The 2 places i am thinking of is 
Under the bridge just on the outskirts of the village
Just off the motorway on the north side of the bridge.
These are the only 2 visitor centers that I know.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rapide,
we have used several routes to Spain and our current favourite is via Rouen, Tours, Poitiers, Oloron-sainte-Marie, Samport tunnel, Zaragossa and on down.
You can stay free at the Cite Europe, motorhome designated car park.
Next stop St. Maure -le - Touraine, a free aire in small town just south of Tours.
If you need electricity there is a private aire just south of St M, signposted.
Or you can travel a bit further to Jaunay Clan and use the Futuroscope motorhome parking - get there after 5pm and leave before 8am and it costs 2euro.
Oloron-Sainte-Marie, free aire, no elec.
The route through the tunnel is fab.

If you want to head to Toulouse, then it is worth stopping it Fontet, south of Bordeau on the Canal du Midi, a charming aire with individual electricity points - 7earos.
We are currently in Denia on a lovely campsite called Los Pinos, enjoyong wall-to-wall sunshine.
Mike and Annie


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Russel
I am going to list 3 alternative routes to Spain very soon but one of them will be the route you propose to use however here are a couple of aires I have often used . photo included for the Neuilley les bois one so you can see what a nice stop it is and it has electric 
Just off the A20 Neullay
N46.76894 E 1.45359

Handy for fuel , gas, food and plenty of room for your van
Soullac N44.89150 E 1.47654

I have also used a campsite at Pont de Suert again plenty of space
Baliera N43.43988 E 0.70131

If there is a better way south other than via Samar, Rouen. Evreax, Chartres I have not found it. Because we used to go up to Ernee in NW France we have done the Pau, Bordaux Nantes routes but prefer to keep more central


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

If you do the Zaragoza route here is a good night stop
http://www.lapaca.org/areas/ficha_area.php?area_id=99


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Russel,

A few points worth mentioning from my experience

1. As said earlier they will always keep the A75 open and its a great road and all free.

2. The Millau bridge will cost you €21.50 for your camper - anything over 3 mtrs high with or without 3 axles is charged that and its strictly enforced.

3. I get into the Millau Aire no problem and we are 8.6 mtrs long. At that time of year you can park in any of the entrance pitches, just reverse in and drive straight out. In the unlikely event of it being full there are two other parking places within 400 yds - all easy.

4. The Millau bridge visitors centre is right by the side of the bridge on the A75 just after the toll booths. Quite a large area(s) - very similar to the normal Autoroute service areas except no fuel but there is a cafe etc.

North of Clermont F there are several Aires open and pleasant, either just off the N20 or even along the Loire on the N77. There is even an Aire just off the A75 halfway between Clermont F and the end of the A75 - can't remember its name but it is listed in the MHF database

From Calais down through Rouen, Dreux, Chartres, Orleans and south its nearly all dual carriageway and with a couple of exceptions its free (A16 excluded €15 but worth it in time saved IMO)


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Russell,
We go down to Spain every January. Our friends got stuck on the AP-68 near Zaragoza with heavy snow until they cleared the AP.
You certainly have to be careful with route selection in January/February.
Our best route is,
CALAIS.
STOP. LA-MAILLERYE-SUR-SEINE. AIRE. (winter no water).West of Rouen.
LA MANS.
TOURS.
STOP. POITIERS. AIRE OR CAMPSITE.
LIMOGES.
A20 MONTAUBAN.
STOP. CORBARIEU. AIRE PRIVY. ELECTRIC/WATER.
TOULOUSE.
CARCASSONE.
NARBONNE.
PERPIGNAN.
STOP. PORT- VENDRES. AIRE.
FRANCE/SPAIN BORDER.

Mostly Autoroute/peage but worth it in the winter.
Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

Hi

Re the bridge - I was quote almost 30 euro as I am class 4, due to tag axle.

Re the tolls in France - that looks a good route, but again, at Class 4, not financially viable. Might be another aircraft!

Thank you all for your suggestions.

Russell


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Spain*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Re the bridge - I was quote almost 30 euro as I am class 4, due to tag axle.
> 
> ...


Hi Russell,

I don't know where your quote came from but we were charged class 4 and €21.50 Like a fool we did it twice two years running as I thought I could persuade them we were class 3 - no chance

I know what you mean re tolls that's why we go the route I suggested - only toll I use is €2.90 to get out of Rouen from A13 onto A154


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Vennwood said:


> 2. The Millau bridge will cost you €21.50 for your camper - anything over 3 mtrs high with or without 3 axles is charged that and its strictly enforced.


I went over Millau Bridge three weeks ago €9.20 and I'm 3.2 Mtres with Camos bubble.........................................

We stayed in the Visitor centre overnite, it was quiet apart from the bin men comming about 7:30 AM.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

cater_racer said:


> Vennwood said:
> 
> 
> > 2. The Millau bridge will cost you €21.50 for your camper - anything over 3 mtrs high with or without 3 axles is charged that and its strictly enforced.
> ...


Well done, you were very lucky. I'm guessing they either didn't see the camos bubble or they ignored it for height purposes as without it you would have been around 3.0 - right? If you look at the Millau Bridge charge rate its pretty clear what the rates are.


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

[quote="great road and all free. 


3. I get into the Millau Aire no problem and we are 8.6 mtrs long. At that time of year you can park in any of the entrance pitches, just reverse in and drive straight out. In the unlikely event of it being full there are two other parking places within 400 yds - all easy.

Yes, Venwood is right-look at my avatar-that is Millau Aire.

John


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Millau*

Well the aire at Millau was choc a block earlier this month, plus there is a sign stating nothing ober 7 metres.

Re the bridge cost - this a my email to the bridge authority

Bonjour - j'ai un camping car avec trois essieux. Le camping car est 5000 kg. Le tariff - c'est combien de euro in octobre? Merci beaucoup. L'expression de mes sentiments distinguees.

And the reply

Bonjour, Pour votre véhicule de classe 4, le tarif au péage du Viaduc de Millau est de 29,50€ toute l'année. Vous trouverez ci-joint le détail des tarifs et classes de véhicules. Souhaitant vous revoir prochainement sur le viaduc de Millau, nous vous prions d'agréer, Monsieur, nos plus sincères salutations. 
Amandine KELLER Tél +33(0)5 65 61 61 61 Fax +33(0)5 65 61 61 60

and from the website

http://www.leviaducdemillau.com/english/divers/tarifs.php

Russell

I suspect the bridge would shave one hour off the journey, but if I am stopping in Millau anyway, it's not an issue to drive through the town.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Millau*



cater_racer said:


> Vennwood said:
> 
> 
> > 2. The Millau bridge will cost you €21.50 for your camper - anything over 3 mtrs high with or without 3 axles is charged that and its strictly enforced.
> ...


Where exactly is this visitor centre? Coming from Clermont Ferrand, do you head for Millau centre or head for the bridge? If you park near the toll plaza, can you exit the area without using the bridge?

Russell


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Stops*

If you do Carcassonne then take the d118 then d117 its just a continuation of the 118 its a lorry short cut to Perpignan about 1and half hours the Pierre lys gorge is the narrowest bit just after Quillan but you need to take care, no good if you tow a car as you would need to take it off if you did meet a lorryas its only just wide enough in places for or a one large unit, but it is a nice run, stay away if there is snow.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Once through the toll booth after about a mile, maybe less, there are signs for the Visitor centre and viewpoint. The exit off the A75 is about 500mtrs before the bridge going southbound from Clermont Ferrand.


----------

